# lost /dev/ipmi0 after 7.3->8.2 upgrade



## mitiok (May 26, 2011)

I lost device file for ipmi after 7.3->8.2 upgrade.

*Before* upgrade from dmesg:

```
kernel: ipmi0: <IPMI System Interface> on smbus0
kernel: ipmi0: SSIF mode found at address 0x84 on smbus
kernel: ipmi0: IPMI device rev. 1, firmware rev. 2.81, version 1.5
kernel: ipmi0: Number of channels 0
kernel: ipmi0: Attached watchdog
```

Part of kernel config file:

```
device          smbus
device          ichsmb
device          ipmi
```

ipmi was used for monitoring serverboard Intel SE7210TP1-E

```
ipmitool sdr
```

*After* upgrade I don't see any mentions of ipmi device in dmesg. Device files don't exist. Monitoring command gives:

```
# ipmitool sdr
Could not open device at /dev/ipmi0 or /dev/ipmi/0 or /dev/ipmidev/0: No such file or directory
Get Device ID command failed
Unable to open SDR for reading
```

I still see ipmi via dmidecode:

```
IPMI Device Information
        Interface Type: SSIF (SMBus System Interface)
        Specification Version: 1.5
        I2C Slave Address: 0x42
        NV Storage Device Address: 1
        Base Address: 0x00 (SMBus)
```
and *ipmi-locate* shows this:

```
# ipmi-locate
Probing KCS device using DMIDECODE... FAILED
...
Probing BT device using DMIDECODE... FAILED

Probing SSIF device using DMIDECODE... done
IPMI Version: 1.5
IPMI locate driver: DMIDECODE
IPMI interface: SSIF
BMC driver device: /dev/i2c-0
BMC SMBUS slave address: 0x42
Register spacing: 1

Probing KCS device using SMBIOS... ERROR: internal error
...
Probing SSIF device using ACPI... ERROR: internal error
Probing KCS device using PCI... FAILED
...
Probing SSIF device using PCI... FAILED
```

I tried to remove devices from kernel config to load modules via kldload, but still without success.

Any help?


----------



## chip64c (May 31, 2011)

Maybe try driver config?   The driver may need to be subject to a re-make, because the computer might be using version-specific code (relative to operating system or environment).   If the driver is NOT the issue, then maybe before upgrading, it may just be the module needed to be removed first.   Sorry I can't help any more.


----------

